# JSF eine Datei uploaden in einer ConfirmDialog von PrimeFaces



## Juergen S. (25. Feb 2018)

Moin moin,
ich bin JSF-Neuling und versuche gerade eine Datei hochzuladen, jedoch soll dieser Datei-Upload in einem ConfirmDialog (also einem aufspringenden Fenster von PrimeFaces) erfolgen.
Habe jetzt schon vieles versucht, dennoch funktioniert es nicht.
Quelltext:

<h:form enctype="multipart/form-data">
<p:growl id="messages" showDetail="true" />
    <p:commandButton value="Datei hochladen" ajax="false" action="#">
    <p:confirm header="Datei hochladen" message="Laden Sie hier Ihre Datei hoch." icon="ui-icon-alert" />
</p:commandButton>
<p:confirmDialog global="true" showEffect="fade" hideEffect="fade">
    <p:fileUpload value="#{DateiBean.alleDateien}" mode="simple" skinSimple="true"/>
    <p:commandButton value="Submit" ajax="false" actionListener="#{TestBean.uploadDatei()}" disabled="true" />

    <p:commandButton value="Versenden" type="submit" actionListener="#{TestBean.uploadDatei()}" styleClass="ui-confirmdialog-yes" style="margin-left: 155px" icon="ui-icon-check" />
    <p:commandButton value="Abbrechen" type="button" styleClass="ui-confirmdialog-no" icon="ui-icon-close" />
</p:confirmDialog>
</h:form>

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------

